# A portion of the center wafer



## THE-GULP

Salut!

" The source of that sensitivity is a 5mm-square, three-layer silicon chip. A portion of the center *wafer *is suspended between the two outer *wafers *by flexible silicon beams"

Cum se traduce în Română*wafer*?

Am găsit în câteva dicţionare :: *napolitana/prescură/vafelă.**

*Ce este cel mai recomandabil sinonim?

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

"Silicon wafer" este un termen consacrat din industria semiconductorelor: pentru fabricarea dispozitivelor semiconductoare se secţionează "felii" de grosimi microscopice din lingouri de siliciu care sunt procesate ulterior (imprimări de layout, corodări, impurificări, etc.). Pe o astfel de felie de substrat siliciu - wafer - se procesează mai multe dispozitive semiconductoare (circuite integrate, LED, tranzistoare, senzori pentru camere foto digitale, etc.)

Orice DS (dispozitiv semiconductor) are nevoie de mai multe straturi depuse be baza/substratul de siliciu (sau alt material folosit ca substrat) ca să devină semiconductor şi cu proprietăţi specifice. O "felie" de substrat semiconductor pe care se află DS-uri înainte de a fi tăiate cu laserul, arată ca un blat de napolitană (wafer).

Dacă înţeleg bine, autorul prezintă un dispozitiv semiconductor compus din trei straturi (sau cipuri) de siliciu; DS-ul în cauză are cipul (wafer în text) din mijloc suspendat prin intermediul unor legaturi elastice  (din Si) între cele doua elemente exterioare.

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,

Mulţumesc foarte mult pentru această lămurire.


----------



## Miutzu

Salut!

Silicon wafer este o plăcuță de siliciu, dar se poate spune și wafer în română (la fel cum spunem și computer).
http://en.bab.la/dictionary/romanian-english/pl%C4%83cu%C5%A3%C4%83+de+siliciu.html

Wafer-ul nu este un dispozitiv semiconductor sau un cip, ci doar materia primă(cum a zis și farscape, baza/substratul de siliciu) pentru fabricarea lor. Dintr-un wafer se pot obține mii de cipuri, dar wafer-ul în sine nu îndeplinește nicio funcție electronică.


----------

